# Removing paint off tires



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2012)

I am in the process of getting my Wards 5Bar rideable. The front Riverside Mate tire is in pretty good shape, but the rear was badly worn & cracked. I picked up a nice one from a fellow member to replace it. The wheels have been painted over with silver, and a lot of it got onto the tire. What should I use to remove the paint without further drying out the rubber? Also wondering what procedure I should use to clean & treat these tires to help give them another lease on life. Thanks in advance for any help. Mike


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 3, 2012)

I use bug and tar remover for this (my current bottle is Turtle Wax but I've used other brands). I put some on a soft rag and rub the paint spots until they come off. I then take a clean, damp rag and wipe off any excess. I finish by treating the sidewall with Armorall, John Deere tire treatment, or Maguire's tire gel. They seem to shine it up well enough. Make sure you don't get any of those on the treads though- they'll get slippery.


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 3, 2012)

thought this thread might help
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?26198-Reviving-cracked-rubber/page2


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys. I'll post pics after i clean them up.


----------

